# Question for you guy's plowing with cherokee's



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

I remember reading that some of you guy's plow with your cherokee's in full-time four wheel drive. This year i plow the entire route 40 -60 res driveways, in full-time four wheel drive. My question is i kown that the binding is much less in full-time mode, but i noticed the traction to be less. Was this me or is this correct.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

It is less because the transfer case uses a differential to distribute the power and it's more like a 40-60 split instead of 50-50 in part time.


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks, I have the same cherekee as you, well almost, mine is a 1999 sport, not a classic, but same color and wheels. Great plow truck, that un-body stuff, It dos not seem to bother me, this thing plows just as good as my chevy HD.


----------

